

Show HN: done.sh — My first side project, a to-do list for hackers - albertzak
http://done.sh

======
sergiotapia
Pretty sweet first pet project! Limited in scope and good at what it does.
Awesome job.

Just wanted to drop by and share with my fellow hackers my favorite to-do app
I use for balancing a day job, freelance work and family affairs.

<http://www.asana.com>

Check it out! It's free for a group of up to 30 people, imagine that - your
small business would benefit tremendously from this.

Disclaimer: I do not work for Asana.

------
masenf
I think this is a really cool idea (and works anywhere with a net connection).
But what stops someone from entering my name and wiping out my entire task
list?

~~~
albertzak
Thanks. You're right, currently there is no authentication beyond a simple
'What's your name?'. If I had the skills, I'd like to implement something like
ssh's public-key system where the server recognizes you/your machine by some
kind of fingerprint.

